# Scales



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

As far as reloading goes (shotgun shells), is the triple beam style of scale sufficient for weighing shot and powder? When it comes to calibrating, to ensure proper drops would a digi scale be more reliable?? From what I have read so far, seems that people use both..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have 2 RCBS balance beam scales.They work fine down to 1/10 of a grain.I'm sure a digital would be nice but too expensive for me.

If you get a balance beam....get one that goes to 1000 grains...that would be the 1010 RCBS...about $50.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

i have a lyman balance beam scale as well. they i would rather have a balance scale than a digital. i have used both.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

Cabelas has a digi scale on sale for 75$ during the Fall Expo, so if ur gonna spend 50$ on a beam spend 25$ more and get a digi.
just my .02

lata, 2d


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have the Lee safety scale, and while REALLY not fancy, it does most of what I need for it to do, weigh accurately. The only real problem is it's weight limitation, about 110 gr. Ken W was right, get one that goes up to 1000gr. I have heard how digital is so much superior. I have no opinion as I am too cheap to get one, although if I see that one for $75, it may be mine, if it weighs heavy enough (1000gr). I don't reload shotgun shells, just never got the knack. (Couldn't get that last crimp right and always spilled shot all over the place.) I have a friend who does and I'm not sure he ever weighed shot charges. He may have weighed powder charges. this is a fellow who has no problem taking 5 minutes to load a single shell. He hunts pheasant with a sawed off shotgun and loads 3 different loads in his gun. The load in the chamber is a spreader load that is lucky if the pattern lasts to 15 yds. The second has a tighter pattern and may reach out to 25 yds. The last shell in will reach out to 40+ yds with a good pattern out of that sawed off shotgun. (Yes, it is cylinder bore, ful legal length, has a new bead remounted, etc.) The point is that he is VERY particular about his loads. Instead of weighing his shot charge, he is liable to count the pellets. (He's good, I didn't say he was sane.) :lol:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Stay away from LEE, go RCBS, LYMAN, REDDING and you cant go wrong.


----------

